# Darkroom sink advice?



## jackcollings (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Looking to build my own sink for the darkroom for both B&W and colour developing. It will need to be made out of plywood then painted with marine paint and then covered with a waterproofing coating. 

I've drawn up a rough design to scale of 1:100 but I'm a little stuck with the size and the shape that it should be but I'd love to hear your suggestions or even designs that you guys have built. 

I'm looking forward to hearing your ideas. 

Cheers, 
Jack


----------

